# excuse me, do you have the time?



## ziggy:{) (Oct 24, 2002)

I think you should get a clock for this forum, cuz right now where i'm at it's 8 in the morning. i'm sure it would help others as well


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

uhm.. can you be a little more clear?


----------



## ziggy:{) (Oct 24, 2002)

like a little clock? up top or something, so its easier to know when the latest posts are


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

if i understood your problem i try to give you a fast solution..

try to access your control panel, click the link "board settings" there you'll can modify your base time, If you have selected the correct time zone and the clock appears an hour out, check or uncheck the below little box..

so all the posting times will be synchronised with your base time..

hope i understood your problem..


----------



## ziggy:{) (Oct 24, 2002)

hell yeah you just solved all my problems. but what i'm talking about is what gbaetc has by your login name, date, messages and time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanx alot  B)


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 2, 2007)

Is there any reason this ancient thread was almost at the top of the RSS feed?

- Sam


----------

